# New home for machine and grinder



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Before those two lived inside a dark kitchen cupboard.

Bought this trolley from Robert Dyas on a deal for £60 - it has a granite top, really heavy, too heavy for my liking.

It's great to be able to have both in the same place all the time rather than having to surface them every time.


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz (Apr 15, 2018)

Nicely done, Alberto!

What did you have to buy your wife for her to allow you to do that?! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Deeez Nuuutz said:


> Nicely done, Alberto!
> 
> What did you have to buy your wife for her to allow you to do that?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let's not get into that.  put this way, most of the usable rooms and surfaces in the house have been claimed at the start by her. I'm left with what I can find... or the outside.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Very neat Alberto, a steal for the price and just the job.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

hows this trolley holding up?


----------



## howza123 (Oct 30, 2020)

I just bought the same trolley from Robert Dyas, only thing missing is some actual equipment 😂. One step at a time! 
Trolley seems good value for £60 and fits perfectly into my kitchen corner. I'll post a picture when I have some kit.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Cuprajake said:


> hows this trolley holding up?


 Very nicely indeed! I wish it was just a tad deeper. At 40cm deep, it it soo shallow to fit any of the more reasonably sized machines, not even the MaraX (or it might fit, but right on the edge! - too risky!)


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Yeah that ones out of stock, theres a ss version thats 50cm deep which would give just enough room.


----------



## Claudia Laos (7 mo ago)

Anyone knows if that can hold 30 kg?


----------

